

Java Security Hole - cjensen
https://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2014/06/26/Java-Crypto-Sucks

======
schrodingersCat
I submitted this to [https://cryptanalys.is](https://cryptanalys.is). Its like
HN but for crypto-savvy bitcoin geeks. Nice find though, thanks for the share!

